# Need for Speed 2016 DirectX Error



## Musti20D (18. März 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir am Release Tag Need for Speed 2016 bestellt, natürlich über Key Store (~39,99€).
Jetzt habe ich das Problem das Need for Speed 2016 mit dem Grafiktreiber immer nach paar Minuten abstürzt. 
Hab den aktuellen AMD Radeon Crimson 16.3 Treiber installiert.  

<Fehlermeldung>
Fenstername: DirectX Error
Inhalt: DirectX function "Dx11Renderer::tryMap" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED ("The video card has been physically removed from the System, or a driver upgrade for the video card has occured. "). GPU: "", Driver 15.8 (16.15-160307a-300321E). This error is usually caused by the graphics driver crashing; try installing the latest drivers. Also, make sure you have a supported graphics card with at least 512MB.
</Fehlermeldung>

Ich habe den Treiber deinstalliert und bin mit DDU drüber gegangen. Und wollte den 15.12 Crimson Treiber installieren, habe gedacht das es vielleicht am neuen Treiber liegt, aber ich konnte es nicht installieren. 
Danch habe ich wieder den 16.3 Crimson Treiber installiert mit Erfolg, natürlich den alten nicht installierten 15.12 Crimson Treiber deinstalliert, DDU drüber gegangen.

Das Problem trifft nur bei NFS 2016 auf, bei allen anderen Spiel läuft es.

Problem als Video: NEED FOR SPEED 2016 DX11 ERROR CRASH VIDEO CARD REMOVED - YouTube
Das Video wurde in Desktop Modus aufgenommen, deshalb diese Ruckler.

GPU: AMD R9 270X 4GB Sapphire

EDIT: [size=+1]*Vermutlicher FIX: 4. Origin Client - NFS - properties - disable origin in-game
5. C:\program files x86\origin games\NFS - right click - set it to run as administrator
*[/size]


----------



## claster17 (18. März 2016)

Schon den Crimson 16.3.1 probiert?


----------



## Musti20D (18. März 2016)

claster17 schrieb:


> Schon den Crimson 16.3.1 probiert?



Oh. ich sollte mal öfter ins AMD Treiber Seite nachschauen. Bin gerade am runterladen.

EDIT: Wie sollte ich es am besten installieren? Einfach drüber ODER Deinstallieren + DDU?

EDIT2: alten Treiber deinstalliert + DDU - 16.3.1 installiert, Das Problem tritt weiterhin auf, aber nicht so häufig wie vorher. Hab gemerkt das meistens beim Verlassen der Garage oder Teleport zu einem Rennen auftritt. Im Rennen trat es nicht auf.
Komisch jetzt kommt eine andere Fehlermeldung


----------



## claster17 (18. März 2016)

Ich würde einfach drüberbügeln. DDU kommt nur zum Einsatz, wenn etwas nicht passt.


----------



## Musti20D (19. März 2016)

Hab alles versucht, XBOX Controller entfernt, Treibereinstellungen geändert (Shader Cache,usw), mein zusätlichen 2 Monitor entfernt, Bluetooth entfernt, Kamera entfernt, WLAN entfernt, mit VSYNC / ohne VSYNC, Max. settings /low setting, fenstermode /Fullscreen, origin overlay an/aus, Kopfhörer rausgesteckt, Auflösung geändert 720p und 1440p (VSR). Ich weiß nicht warum das Ding nicht läuft. 
EDIT: Im Rennen tritt es jetzt auch auf wenn man irgendwohin crasht. Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige der das Problem hat. Technische Fragen - Answer HQ


----------



## claster17 (19. März 2016)

Hast du auch versucht, deine GraKa mit Standardtakt zu betreiben oder gar zu untertakten? Sowas in der Art gab es auch mit früheren Frostbite Titeln.


----------



## Musti20D (19. März 2016)

claster17 schrieb:


> Hast du auch versucht, deine GraKa mit Standardtakt zu betreiben oder gar zu untertakten? Sowas in der Art gab es auch mit früheren Frostbite Titeln.



Leider ohne Erfolg, weder runtertakten auf 1000 oder 925 oder auf 860 noch übertakten auf 1100 Mhz hat irgendetwas bewirkt. Es kam sogar schneller zum Absturz. Habe etwas probiert;  GTA 5 GPS, Flickering and Disappearing Destinat... | Community ,die 15.11.1 file war sehr spannend, kam Textur Fehler oder es fehlten Texturen.

Naja ich gibs auf, wer will kann die Berichte, log file, Fehlerberichte sich unten im Anhang anschauen.


```
Quelle
Radeon Settings: Host Application

Zusammenfassung
Nicht mehr funktionsfähig

Datum
?18.?03.?2016 22:03

Status
Der Bericht wurde gesendet.

Beschreibung
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung:	C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\RadeonSettings.exe

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	APPCRASH
Anwendungsname:	RadeonSettings.exe
Anwendungsversion:	10.1.1.1622
Anwendungszeitstempel:	56e73673
Fehlermodulname:	atidxx64.dll
Fehlermodulversion:	8.17.10.661
Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	56e735b8
Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
Ausnahmeoffset:	00000000005511bf
Betriebsystemversion:	10.0.10240.2.0.0.256.48
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
Zusatzinformation 1:	65f3
Zusatzinformation 2:	65f3e2afa78d8a261678798fc4aa82f3
Zusatzinformation 3:	e8df
Zusatzinformation 4:	e8dfdd0e1e7d8c5d31162f680e73847b

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
Bucket-ID:	0baf8ffa3c33999bbaab1b61120e7312 (120435733677)
```


```
Quelle
Need for Speed™

Zusammenfassung
Nicht mehr funktionsfähig

Datum
?19.?03.?2016 02:03

Status
Der Bericht wurde gesendet.

Beschreibung
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung:	C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Need for Speed\NFS16.exe

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	APPCRASH
Anwendungsname:	NFS16.exe
Anwendungsversion:	1.0.0.0
Anwendungszeitstempel:	56d09366
Fehlermodulname:	KERNELBASE.dll
Fehlermodulversion:	10.0.10240.16683
Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	56ad97a2
Ausnahmecode:	887a0005
Ausnahmeoffset:	000000000002a1c8
Betriebsystemversion:	10.0.10240.2.0.0.256.48
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
Zusatzinformation 1:	96c8
Zusatzinformation 2:	96c8cdd7733f35edd81f52f627a63972
Zusatzinformation 3:	f617
Zusatzinformation 4:	f617c777098afd71205dcf56547ba1d2

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
Bucket-ID:	825e0b666e3d77ac90f3a08a9d1b5640 (120433084753)
```


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
      Time of this report: 3/19/2016, 02:12:44
             Machine name: YAMANG
         Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 10240) (10240.th1_st1.160222-1812)
                 Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
      System Manufacturer: To be filled by O.E.M.
             System Model: To be filled by O.E.M.
                     BIOS: 2501
                Processor: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor            (8 CPUs), ~4.0GHz
                   Memory: 8192MB RAM
      Available OS Memory: 8092MB RAM
                Page File: 2560MB used, 11930MB available
              Windows Dir: C:\Windows
          DirectX Version: 12
      DX Setup Parameters: Not found
         User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
       System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
          DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
                 Miracast: Available, with HDCP
Microsoft Graphics Hybrid: Not Supported
           DxDiag Version: 10.00.10240.16384 64bit Unicode
  DxDiag Previously: Crashed in system information (stage 3). Re-running DxDiag with "dontskip" command line parameter or choosing not to bypass information gathering when prompted might result in DxDiag successfully obtaining this information

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: The file aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,amdxc64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,amdxc32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: The file AtihdWT6.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
       Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
          Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6810)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
        Device Type: Full Device
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_E271174B&REV_00
     Display Memory: 8123 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 4078 MB
      Shared Memory: 4045 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (144Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: VG248
         Monitor Id: ACI24A4
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: Displayport External
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,amdxc64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,amdxc32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1452 (English)
     Driver Version: 16.150.2111.0
        DDI Version: 12
     Feature Levels: 11.1,11.0,10.1,10.0,9.3,9.2,9.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 2.0
Graphics Preemption: DMA
 Compute Preemption: DMA
           Miracast: Not Supported
Hybrid Graphics GPU: Not Supported
     Power P-states: Not Supported
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 3/14/2016 23:37:00, 1516848 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: No
    WHQL Date Stamp: None
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2B50-11CF-5771-7BC2BEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x6810
          SubSys ID: 0xE271174B
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem3.inf:cb0ae4140a31e64c:ati2mtag_R575:16.150.2111.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_6810&rev_00
     Rank Of Driver: 00D12000
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
        DXVA2 Modes: DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_VLD  DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_IDCT  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_Progressive_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_Stereo_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeVC1_VLD  DXVA2_ModeMPEG4pt2_VLD_AdvSimple_NoGMC  DXVA2_ModeVC1_IDCT  DXVA2_ModeWMV9_IDCT  
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: 1 - VG248 (AMD High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: AtihdWT6.sys
         Driver Version: 10.00.0000.0002 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 3/14/2016 22:51:44, 102400 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Advanced Micro Devices
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (3- Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.7687 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 2/29/2016 00:35:22, 4705536 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Lautsprecher (3- Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.7687 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 2/29/2016 00:35:22, 4705536 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (3- Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.7687 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 2/29/2016 00:35:22, 4705536 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Mikrofon (3- Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.7687 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 2/29/2016 00:35:22, 4705536 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

---------------------
Video Capture Devices
Number of Devices: 0
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Maus
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Tastatur
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Magic Keyboard Emulator
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x12CF, 0x0106
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Magic Keyboard Emulator
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x11
Vendor/Product ID: 0x12CF, 0x0106
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Mass Storage Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x058F, 0x6364
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: SHARKOON Skiller
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0xA055
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: SHARKOON Skiller
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0xA055
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x040E, 0x0100
| Matching Device ID: USB\ASMEDIAUSBD_Hub&VID_040E&PID_0100
| Service: asmthub3
| Driver: asmthub3.sys, 2/29/2016 00:14:22, 149240 bytes
| 
+-+ USB-Verbundgerät
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0xA055
| | Location: Port_#0004.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: USB\COMPOSITE
| | Service: usbccgp
| | Driver: usbccgp.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:39, 159072 bytes
| | 
| +-+ SHARKOON Skiller
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0xA055
| | | Location: 0007.0000.0000.004.004.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\VID_04D9&PID_A055&MI_00
| | | Lower Filters: GameKB
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: GameKB.sys, 5/11/2012 15:24:32, 27648 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 38400 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 153088 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 39936 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0xA055
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 36864 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 62304 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ SHARKOON Skiller
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0xA055
| | | Location: 0007.0000.0000.004.004.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\VID_04D9&PID_A055&MI_01
| | | Lower Filters: GameKB
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: GameKB.sys, 5/11/2012 15:24:32, 27648 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 38400 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 153088 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 39936 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0xA055
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 36864 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 62304 bytes
| | | | 
| | +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0xA055
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 36864 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 62304 bytes
| 
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: USB\ROOT_HUB
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 9/25/2015 05:01:05, 498016 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:39, 29536 bytes
| 
+-+ USB-Verbundgerät
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x12CF, 0x0106
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: USB\COMPOSITE
| | Service: usbccgp
| | Driver: usbccgp.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:39, 159072 bytes
| | 
| +-+ USB-Eingabegerät
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x12CF, 0x0106
| | | Location: 0000.0012.0000.001.000.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\Class_03&SubClass_01
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 38400 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 153088 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 39936 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-konforme Maus
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x12CF, 0x0106
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_MOUSE
| | | | Service: mouhid
| | | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:39, 32256 bytes
| | | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:39, 59232 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ USB-Eingabegerät
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x12CF, 0x0106
| | | Location: 0000.0012.0000.001.000.000.000.000.000
| | | Matching Device ID: USB\Class_03&SubClass_01
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 38400 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 153088 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 39936 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x12CF, 0x0106
| | | | Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 36864 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/10/2015 11:59:38, 62304 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,10.00.10240.16644
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,10.00.10240.16644
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,10.00.10240.16644
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,10.00.10240.16644
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,10.00.10240.16644
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,10.00.10240.16644
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,10.00.10240.16384
MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer,0x00800100,1,2,mc_demux_mp2_ds.ax,8.05.0000.5184
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.10240.16384
MainConcept AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,mc_dec_aac_ds.ax,8.05.0000.5184
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,12.00.10240.16635
Track1Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Track1Filter.dll,14.00.0000.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,10.00.10240.16384
MainConcept MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,mc_demux_mp4_ds.ax,8.05.0000.5184
MainConcept (Adobe2Demo) MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.10240.16384
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Track2Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Track2Filter.dll,14.00.0000.0000
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,10.00.10240.16384
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,10.00.10240.16384
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,10.00.10240.16384
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,12.00.10240.16644
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,Splitter.x64.ax,1.13.0138.0014
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,Splitter.x64.ax,1.13.0138.0014
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,12.00.10240.16644
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800002,1,1,xvid.ax,
MainConcept MPEG Push Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,2,mc_demuxpush_mp2_ds.ax,8.05.0000.5184
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.x64.dll,
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,10.00.10240.16384
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.10240.16384
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,10.00.10240.16384
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Video Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,bdfilters64.dll,1.00.0005.0016
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,Splitter.x64.ax,1.13.0138.0014
MainConcept Dolby Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mc_dec_dd_ds.ax,7.04.0000.47388
MainConcept AVC/H.264 Video Decoder,0x00800001,1,2,mc_dec_avc_ds.ax,8.05.0000.5184
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,Splitter.x64.ax,1.13.0138.0014
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,12.00.10240.16644
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,10.00.10240.16384
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,10.00.10240.16384
MainConcept (Broadcast) AVC/H.264 Video Decoder,0x00800002,1,2,mc_bc_dec_avc_ds.ax,8.05.0000.5184
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,10.00.10240.16384
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,10.00.10240.16384
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,10.00.10240.16384
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Dump,0x00000000,0,0,,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MainConcept Stream Parser,0x00400000,1,2,mc_demux_mp2_ds.ax,8.05.0000.5184
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,12.00.10240.16635
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,10.00.10240.16384
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,bdfilters64.dll,1.00.0005.0016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,Splitter.x64.ax,1.13.0138.0014
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,10.00.10240.16644
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,10.00.10240.16384
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,10.00.10240.16644
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,10.00.10240.16644
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,10.00.10240.16384
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,10.00.10240.16644
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,10.00.10240.16644
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MP2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644

Audio Capture Sources:
Mikrofon (3- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,10.00.10240.16384

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,10.00.10240.16384
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,10.00.10240.16384
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,10.00.10240.16384

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644
Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644
AMD HD Audio DP out #0,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,10.00.10240.16384
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,10.00.10240.16384
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,10.00.10240.16384
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,10.00.10240.16384
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,10.00.10240.16384

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,10.00.10240.16384

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,10.00.10240.16384
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,10.00.10240.16384

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,10.00.10240.16384
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,10.00.10240.16384
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,10.00.10240.16384
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,10.00.10240.16384

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,10.00.10240.16644

Audio Renderers:
1 - VG248 (AMD High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (3- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
DirectSound: Lautsprecher (3- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (3- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
DirectSound: 1 - VG248 (AMD High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (3- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Lautsprecher (3- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644
Realtek Digital Output (3- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,10.00.10240.16644


----------------------------
Preferred DirectShow Filters
----------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\DirectShow\Preferred]

<media subtype GUID>, [<filter friendly name>, ]<filter CLSID>

MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1Payload, MPEG Video Decoder, CLSID_CMpegVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1Packet, MPEG Video Decoder, CLSID_CMpegVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_DVD_LPCM_AUDIO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG2_AUDIO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG2_VIDEO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
{78766964-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
{7634706D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp4s, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
{6C737664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
{64737664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
{64697678-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, {083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}
{64687664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
{58564944-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
{5634504D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP4S, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVR, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVP, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MJPG, MJPEG Decompressor, CLSID_MjpegDec
{44495658-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, {083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVA, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mpg4, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPG4, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_h264, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_H264, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV3, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp43, Mpeg43 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP43, Mpeg43 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_m4s2, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV2, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSS2, WMV Screen decoder DMO, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_M4S2, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVP2, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp42, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP42, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV1, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSS1, WMV Screen decoder DMO, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVC1, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_AVC1, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
{20637664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG_LOAS, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG_ADTS_AAC, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMAUDIO_LOSSLESS, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMAUDIO3, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMAudioV8, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSAUDIO1, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_RAW_AAC1, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_MP3, MP3 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1AudioPayload, MPEG Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMpegAudioCodec
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP2, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP1, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject


---------------------------
Media Foundation Transforms
---------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms]

<category>:
  <transform friendly name>, <transform CLSID>, <flags>, [<merit>, ]<file name>, <file version>

Video Decoders:
  AMD D3D11 Hardware MFT Playback Decoder, {17796AEB-0F66-4663-B8FB-99CBEE0224CE}, 0x4, 8, AMDhwDecoder_64.dll, 1.00.0000.0001
  Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 12.00.10240.16635
  DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}, 0x1, mfdvdec.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  Microsoft H265 Video Decoder MFT, {420A51A3-D605-430C-B4FC-45274FA6C562}, 0x1, hevcdecoder.dll, 10.00.10240.16515
  Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT, 0x1, mp4sdecd.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 12.00.10240.16635
  Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder MFT, {64697678-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, 0x1, xvid.ax, 
  WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject, 0x1, wmvsdecd.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject, 0x1, wmvdecod.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  MJPEG Decoder MFT, {CB17E772-E1CC-4633-8450-5617AF577905}, 0x1, mfmjpegdec.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject, 0x1, mp43decd.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject, 0x1, mpg4decd.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
Video Encoders:
  AMDh264Encoder, {ADC9BC80-0F41-46C6-AB75-D693D793597D}, 0x4, 8, AMDh264Enc64.dll, 1.01.0000.0000
  H264 Encoder MFT, {6CA50344-051A-4DED-9779-A43305165E35}, 0x1, mfh264enc.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  WMVideo8 Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVXEncMediaObject, 0x1, wmvxencd.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  H263 Encoder MFT, {BC47FCFE-98A0-4F27-BB07-698AF24F2B38}, 0x1, mfh263enc.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  WMVideo9 Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMV9EncMediaObject, 0x1, wmvencod.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder MFT, {E6335F02-80B7-4DC4-ADFA-DFE7210D20D5}, 0x2, msmpeg2enc.dll, 12.00.10240.16644
  H265 Encoder MFT, {F2F84074-8BCA-40BD-9159-E880F673DD3B}, 0x1, mfh265enc.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
Video Effects:
  Frame Rate Converter, CLSID_CFrameRateConvertDmo, 0x1, mfvdsp.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  Resizer MFT, CLSID_CResizerDMO, 0x1, vidreszr.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  VideoStabilization MFT, {51571744-7FE4-4FF2-A498-2DC34FF74F1B}, 0x1, MSVideoDSP.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  Color Control, CLSID_CColorControlDmo, 0x1, mfvdsp.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  Color Converter MFT, CLSID_CColorConvertDMO, 0x1, colorcnv.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
Video Processor:
  Microsoft Video Processor MFT, {88753B26-5B24-49BD-B2E7-0C445C78C982}, 0x1, msvproc.dll, 12.00.10240.16384
Audio Decoders:
  Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}, 0x1, DolbyDecMFT.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  MS AMRNB Decoder MFT, {265011AE-5481-4F77-A295-ABB6FFE8D63E}, 0x1, MSAMRNBDecoder.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject, 0x1, WMADMOD.DLL, 10.00.10240.16644
  Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT, 0x1, MSAudDecMFT.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  A-law Wrapper MFT, {36CB6E0C-78C1-42B2-9943-846262F31786}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.10240.16644
  GSM ACM Wrapper MFT, {4A76B469-7B66-4DD4-BA2D-DDF244C766DC}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.10240.16644
  WMAPro over S/PDIF MFT, CLSID_CWMAudioSpdTxDMO, 0x1, WMADMOD.DLL, 10.00.10240.16644
  Microsoft FLAC Audio Decoder MFT, {6B0B3E6B-A2C5-4514-8055-AFE8A95242D9}, 0x1, MSFlacDecoder.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  Microsoft MPEG Audio Decoder MFT, {70707B39-B2CA-4015-ABEA-F8447D22D88B}, 0x1, MSAudDecMFT.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject, 0x1, WMSPDMOD.DLL, 10.00.10240.16644
  G711 Wrapper MFT, {92B66080-5E2D-449E-90C4-C41F268E5514}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.10240.16644
  IMA ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {A16E1BFF-A80D-48AD-AECD-A35C005685FE}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.10240.16644
  MP3 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject, 0x1, mp3dmod.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  Microsoft ALAC Audio Decoder MFT, {C0CD7D12-31FC-4BBC-B363-7322EE3E1879}, 0x1, MSAlacDecoder.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {CA34FE0A-5722-43AD-AF23-05F7650257DD}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.10240.16644
Audio Encoders:
  LPCM DVD-Audio MFT, {068A8476-9229-4CC0-9D49-2FC699DCD30A}, 0x1, winmde.dll, 12.00.10240.16515
  MP3 Encoder ACM Wrapper MFT, {11103421-354C-4CCA-A7A3-1AFF9A5B6701}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.10240.16644
  Microsoft FLAC Audio Encoder MFT, {128509E9-C44E-45DC-95E9-C255B8F466A6}, 0x1, MSFlacEncoder.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  WM Speech Encoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPEncMediaObject2, 0x1, WMSPDMOE.DLL, 10.00.10240.16644
  MS AMRNB Encoder MFT, {2FAE8AFE-04A3-423A-A814-85DB454712B0}, 0x1, MSAMRNBEncoder.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder MFT, {46A4DD5C-73F8-4304-94DF-308F760974F4}, 0x1, msmpeg2enc.dll, 12.00.10240.16644
  WMAudio Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMAEncMediaObject, 0x1, WMADMOE.DLL, 10.00.10240.16644
  Microsoft AAC Audio Encoder MFT, {93AF0C51-2275-45D2-A35B-F2BA21CAED00}, 0x1, mfAACEnc.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  Microsoft ALAC Audio Encoder MFT, {9AB6A28C-748E-4B6A-BFFF-CC443B8E8FB4}, 0x1, MSAlacEncoder.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
  Microsoft Dolby Digital Encoder MFT, {AC3315C9-F481-45D7-826C-0B406C1F64B8}, 0x1, msac3enc.dll, 10.00.10240.16384
Audio Effects:
  AEC, CLSID_CWMAudioAEC, 0x1, mfwmaaec.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
  Resampler MFT, CLSID_CResamplerMediaObject, 0x1, resampledmo.dll, 10.00.10240.16644
Multiplexers:
  Microsoft MPEG2 Multiplexer MFT, {AB300F71-01AB-46D2-AB6C-64906CB03258}, 0x2, mfmpeg2srcsnk.dll, 12.00.10240.16412
Others:
  Microsoft H264 Video Remux (MPEG2TSToMP4) MFT, {05A47EBB-8BF0-4CBF-AD2F-3B71D75866F5}, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 12.00.10240.16635


--------------------------------------------
Media Foundation Enabled Hardware Categories
--------------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\HardwareMFT]

EnableDecoders = 1


-------------------------------------
Media Foundation Byte Stream Handlers
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\ByteStreamHandlers]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\Preferred]

<file ext. or MIME type>, <handler CLSID>, <brief description>[, Preferred]

.3g2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.ac3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.adt, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.adts, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.am?, {EFE6208A-0A2C-49FA-8A01-3768B559B6DA}, MF AMRNB Media Source ByteStreamHandler
.amr, {EFE6208A-0A2C-49FA-8A01-3768B559B6DA}, MF AMRNB Media Source ByteStreamHandler, Preferred
.asf, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.avi, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.dvr-ms, {65964407-A5D8-4060-85B0-1CCD63F768E2}, dvr-ms Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.dvr-ms, {A8721937-E2FB-4D7A-A9EE-4EB08C890B6E}, MF SBE Source ByteStreamHandler
.ec3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.flac, {0E41CFB8-0506-40F4-A516-77CC23642D91}, MF FLAC Media Source ByteStreamHandler, Preferred
.m2t, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m2ts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m4a, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mk3d, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mka, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mks, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mkv, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mod, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mov, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp2v, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpa, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpeg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.nsc, {B084785C-DDE0-4D30-8CA8-05A373E185BE}, NSC Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.sami, {7A56C4CB-D678-4188-85A8-BA2EF68FA10D}, SAMI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.smi, {7A56C4CB-D678-4188-85A8-BA2EF68FA10D}, SAMI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.tod, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.ts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.tts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.uvu, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.vob, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wm, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wma, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wmv, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wtv, {65964407-A5D8-4060-85B0-1CCD63F768E2}, WTV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/3gpp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/aacp, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/eac3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/L16, {3FFB3B8C-EB99-472B-8902-E1C1B05F07CF}, LPCM Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/MP4A-LATM, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpa, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpeg, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpeg3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/vnd.dlna.adts, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/vnd.dolby.dd-raw, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-m4a, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-matroska, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-mpeg, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-ms-wma, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/3gpp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/avi, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/mpeg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/msvideo, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/vnd.dece.mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/vnd.dlna.mpeg-tts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-m4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-matroska, {1F9A2C18-D89E-463E-B4F4-BB90152ACC64}, MKV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-asf, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-wm, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-wmv, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-msvideo, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred


--------------------------------
Media Foundation Scheme Handlers
--------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\SchemeHandlers]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\Preferred]

<URL type>, <handler CLSID>, <brief description>[, Preferred]

file:, {477EC299-1421-4BDD-971F-7CCB933F21AD}, File Scheme Handler, Preferred
http:, {44CB442B-9DA9-49DF-B3FD-023777B16E50}, Http Scheme Handler
http:, {9EC4B4F9-3029-45AD-947B-344DE2A249E2}, Urlmon Scheme Handler
http:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpd:, {44CB442B-9DA9-49DF-B3FD-023777B16E50}, Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpnd:, {2EEEED04-0908-4CDB-AF8F-AC5B768A34C9}, Drm Scheme Handler, Preferred
https:, {37A61C8B-7F8E-4D08-B12B-248D73E9AB4F}, Secure Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpsd:, {37A61C8B-7F8E-4D08-B12B-248D73E9AB4F}, Secure Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpt:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpu:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
mcast:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
mcrecv:, {FA6D33D4-9405-4BA5-9983-12604AC8E77A}, Miracast Sink Scheme Handler, Preferred
mms:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appdata:, {CFC81939-3886-4ACF-9692-DA58037AE716}, MsAppData Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appx-web:, {8DB0224B-3D65-4F6F-8E12-BEB4B78B8974}, MsAppxWeb Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appx:, {8DB0224B-3D65-4F6F-8E12-BEB4B78B8974}, MsAppx Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-winsoundevent:, {F79A6BF9-7415-4CF3-AE10-4559509ABC3C}, Sound Event Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtsp:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtspt:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtspu:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
sdp:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred


-------------------------------------
Preferred Media Foundation Transforms
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms\Preferred]

<media subtype GUID>, [<transform friendly name>, ]<transform CLSID>

{E06D802C-DB46-11CF-B4D1-00805F6CBBEA}, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
MFVideoFormat_MPEG2, Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}
MEDIASUBTYPE_DOLBY_DDPLUS, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
{7634706D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
{73616D72-767A-494D-B478-F29D25DC9037}, MS AMRNB Decoder MFT, {265011AE-5481-4F77-A295-ABB6FFE8D63E}
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp4s, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MFVideoFormat_DVSL, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
MFVideoFormat_DVSD, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
MFVideoFormat_DVHD, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
{63616C61-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft ALAC Audio Decoder MFT, {C0CD7D12-31FC-4BBC-B363-7322EE3E1879}
MFVideoFormat_MP4V, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
{53564548-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft H265 Video Decoder MFT, {420A51A3-D605-430C-B4FC-45274FA6C562}
MFVideoFormat_MP4S, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
{53314356-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVR, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVP, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MJPG, MJPEG Decoder MFT, {CB17E772-E1CC-4633-8450-5617AF577905}
{43564548-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft H265 Video Decoder MFT, {420A51A3-D605-430C-B4FC-45274FA6C562}
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVA, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
{3F40F4F0-5622-4FF8-B6D8-A17A584BEE5E}, Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT
MEDIASUBTYPE_mpg4, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPG4, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_H264, Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT
MFVideoFormat_WMV3, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
{33363248-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp43, Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MP43, Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_m4s2, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MFVideoFormat_WMV2, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MSS2, WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_M4S2, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVP2, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp42, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP42, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_WMV1, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MSS1, WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MPG1, Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}
MFVideoFormat_WVC1, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_DVC, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
{0000F1AC-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft FLAC Audio Decoder MFT, {6B0B3E6B-A2C5-4514-8055-AFE8A95242D9}
{00007361-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, MS AMRNB Decoder MFT, {265011AE-5481-4F77-A295-ABB6FFE8D63E}
{00002000-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
MFAudioFormat_AAC, Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT
MFAudioFormat_WMAudio_Lossless, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_WMAudioV9, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_WMAudioV8, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSAUDIO1, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_RAW_AAC1, Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT
MFAudioFormat_MP3, MP3 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_MPEG, Microsoft MPEG Audio Decoder MFT, {70707B39-B2CA-4015-ABEA-F8447D22D88B}
{00000031-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, GSM ACM Wrapper MFT, {4A76B469-7B66-4DD4-BA2D-DDF244C766DC}
{00000011-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, IMA ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {A16E1BFF-A80D-48AD-AECD-A35C005685FE}
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP2, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_MSP1, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_MULAW, G711 Wrapper MFT, {92B66080-5E2D-449E-90C4-C41F268E5514}
{00000006-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, A-law Wrapper MFT, {36CB6E0C-78C1-42B2-9943-846262F31786}
KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_ADPCM, ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {CA34FE0A-5722-43AD-AF23-05F7650257DD}


-------------------------------------
Disabled Media Foundation Transforms
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms\DoNotUse]

<transform CLSID>



------------------------
Disabled Media Sources
------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\DoNotUse]

<media source CLSID>


---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0

---------------
Diagnostics
---------------

Windows Error Reporting:
+++ WER0 +++:
Fehlerbucket 120433084753, Typ 4

Ereignisname: APPCRASH

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 0



Problemsignatur:

P1: NFS16.exe

P2: 1.0.0.0

P3: 56d09366

P4: KERNELBASE.dll

P5: 10.0.10240.16683

P6: 56ad97a2

P7: 887a0005

P8: 000000000002a1c8

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7B1.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_NFS16.exe_2bdb10909613677139ccb548f87a336bb2ecfae0_32a120d9_17a9183b



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: 60a27042-162a-4207-a65f-ba553c2d988b

Berichtstatus: 0

Bucket mit Hash: 825e0b666e3d77ac90f3a08a9d1b5640
+++ WER1 +++:
Fehlerbucket LKD_0x141_Tdr:6_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys, Typ 0

Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 218e2b3d-bd7c-4791-80c8-2d8c76ccbb9e



Problemsignatur:

P1: 141

P2: ffffe00044c23010

P3: fffff8004b9cce9c

P4: 0

P5: 14ac

P6: 10_0_10240

P7: 0_0

P8: 256_1

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20160319-0203.dmp

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-839500-0.sysdata.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERD036.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_141_47ebb146e9388b9aa41e8bc2f364f6ce84680_00000000_cab_0d8cde40



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: 5b406e06-ed6e-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 0

Bucket mit Hash: 
+++ WER2 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0

Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 0



Problemsignatur:

P1: 117

P2: ffffe00044b25010

P3: fffff8004b9cce9c

P4: 0

P5: 0

P6: 10_0_10240

P7: 0_0

P8: 256_1

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20160319-0203-01.dmp

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-840656-0.sysdata.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERD528.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_117_d593dc3e9d4fd17ba91f82d08deaa67bc614dcf_00000000_cab_1588d537



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: 5bf0adb8-ed6e-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 4

Bucket mit Hash: 
+++ WER3 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0

Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 0



Problemsignatur:

P1: 141

P2: ffffe00044c23010

P3: fffff8004b9cce9c

P4: 0

P5: 14ac

P6: 10_0_10240

P7: 0_0

P8: 256_1

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20160319-0203.dmp

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-839500-0.sysdata.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERD036.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_141_47ebb146e9388b9aa41e8bc2f364f6ce84680_00000000_cab_1664d046



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: 5b406e06-ed6e-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 4

Bucket mit Hash: 
+++ WER4 +++:
Fehlerbucket 129044125090, Typ 5

Ereignisname: AppHangB1

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 0



Problemsignatur:

P1: NFS16.exe

P2: 1.0.0.0

P3: 56d09366

P4: 6178

P5: 67246080

P6: 

P7: 

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDAB.tmp.version.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDBC.tmp.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER1B1B.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

WERGenerationLog.txt



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Critical_NFS16.exe_702520b213f6b28245dc849f5d21835ad0f0c11_32a120d9_17aa40a2



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: ef6fdb00-ed6d-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 0

Bucket mit Hash: 5794efa259e3d3efa1ab962959675fb9
+++ WER5 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0

Ereignisname: AppHangB1

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 0



Problemsignatur:

P1: NFS16.exe

P2: 1.0.0.0

P3: 56d09366

P4: 6178

P5: 67246080

P6: 

P7: 

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDAB.tmp.version.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDBC.tmp.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER1B1B.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

WERGenerationLog.txt



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Critical_NFS16.exe_702520b213f6b28245dc849f5d21835ad0f0c11_32a120d9_cab_17561b18



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: ef6fdb00-ed6d-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 5

Bucket mit Hash: 
+++ WER6 +++:
Fehlerbucket LKD_0x141_Tdr:6_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys, Typ 0

Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: d89f4ee8-ffa1-4838-aade-225f5b42ea23



Problemsignatur:

P1: 141

P2: ffffe0003e7290a0

P3: fffff8004b9cce9c

P4: 0

P5: ef8

P6: 10_0_10240

P7: 0_0

P8: 256_1

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20160319-0159.dmp

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-619578-0.sysdata.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7534.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_141_61d6fc8b9cc477df362b469119c4885efb7d322_00000000_cab_0b918531



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: d82ab908-ed6d-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 0

Bucket mit Hash: 
+++ WER7 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0

Ereignisname: LiveKernelEvent

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 0



Problemsignatur:

P1: 141

P2: ffffe0003e7290a0

P3: fffff8004b9cce9c

P4: 0

P5: ef8

P6: 10_0_10240

P7: 0_0

P8: 256_1

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20160319-0159.dmp

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-619578-0.sysdata.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7534.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_141_61d6fc8b9cc477df362b469119c4885efb7d322_00000000_cab_16b17534



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: d82ab908-ed6d-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 4

Bucket mit Hash: 
+++ WER8 +++:
Fehlerbucket 129044125090, Typ 5

Ereignisname: AppHangB1

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 0



Problemsignatur:

P1: NFS16.exe

P2: 1.0.0.0

P3: 56d09366

P4: 6178

P5: 67246080

P6: 

P7: 

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDFFC.tmp.version.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERE03B.tmp.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERE7CF.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

WERGenerationLog.txt



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Critical_NFS16.exe_702520b213f6b28245dc849f5d21835ad0f0c11_32a120d9_16310b81



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: 25148f09-ed6d-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 0

Bucket mit Hash: 5794efa259e3d3efa1ab962959675fb9
+++ WER9 +++:
Fehlerbucket , Typ 0

Ereignisname: AppHangB1

Antwort: Nicht verfügbar

CAB-Datei-ID: 0



Problemsignatur:

P1: NFS16.exe

P2: 1.0.0.0

P3: 56d09366

P4: 6178

P5: 67246080

P6: 

P7: 

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 



Angefügte Dateien:

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDFFC.tmp.version.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERE03B.tmp.xml

C:\Users\musti\AppData\Local\Temp\WERE7CF.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

WERGenerationLog.txt



Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Critical_NFS16.exe_702520b213f6b28245dc849f5d21835ad0f0c11_32a120d9_cab_15ace7dc



Analysesymbol: 

Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0

Berichts-ID: 25148f09-ed6d-11e5-9c09-40167eb56d9b

Berichtstatus: 5

Bucket mit Hash:
```


----------



## Eckism (19. März 2016)

Sooooo, ich als R9 270X Besitzer hab das gleiche Problem...2-3 Minuten fahren...Zack....Absturz.


----------



## Erkan26219 (19. März 2016)

Hab das selbe Problem! Hat schon jemand eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Eckism (19. März 2016)

Nö, hab nun alles mögliche durch, geht nicht.


----------



## Erkan26219 (25. März 2016)

Gibt es immer noch keine Lösung?
Werde mir wohl eine neue GraKa zulegen müssen


----------



## Musti20D (27. März 2016)

Versucht vielleicht das mal:

"
	
	



```
Quote:
Originally Posted by Themisseble View Post

Its this game only. Just played Mad max for 2 hours.

Yep I use 2Gb VRAM GPU (R9 270X) even with lowest settings it crashes (lowest quality setting and resolution settings).

Its very weird.

Its same error
[url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRETJ_H4YEg&feature=youtu.be]NEED FOR SPEED 216 DX11 ERROR CRASH VIDEO CARD REMOVED - YouTube[/url]
[url]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-for-speed/431767-need-speed-2016-directx-error.html[/url]

This guy has 4Gb version.

Okay, I have solved my problems.
For every one who has DX11 HR1 problem here are my steps.
1. DDU uninstall driver (safe mode)
2. Download 15.12 driver from AMD
3. Install 15.12
4. NFS - properties - disable origin in-game
5. C:\program files x86\origin games\NFS - right click - set it to run as administrator
6. Run game

problems
- Dont use ultra settings ( a lot of CPU bottleneck), this GPU driver is not well optimized for this game 16.3.1 runs much smoother even on ultra but it usually crash every minute. (CPU bottleneck on i7 is really high with this driver my FPS on ultra (low textures) fall under 30FPS ...near 25 also GPU usually fall around 50% usage...
- Dont use ultra or high texture on 2Gb VRAM card
- Still have CPU pikes (1sec freeze)

Okey... not perfect, but game doesnt crash and its more than playable... CPU with low texture are rare, sooooo.... my experience is still good.

PS: Please, all users who experience this error report it.
```
"

 Quelle: [Official] Need For Speed Information & Discussion - Page 13

Werde demnächst das auch mal probieren. Melde mich wenn es soweit ist.

 [size=+1]EDIT:Läuft jetzt. Ich weiß nicht ob es jetzt nach dem Origin und Treiber update generell läuft aber ich kann bisher ohne Abstürze spielen. Und das nur durch Punkt 4 und 5 anwenden in den oben genannten Einstellungen . Ich habe nur "bewusst" Windows 10 geupdated, also ein großer Windows Build mit Neustarts und so. Grafiktreiber: 16.3.1[/size]


----------



## Freeak (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe seit dem Kauf von NFS 2015 das gleiche Problem. Der Mist Schmiert ständig nur ab. Nachdem ich die "Lösungsansätze" aus diesem Fred benutzt bzw. verwendet habe, startet es gleich gar nicht mehr und Kackt sogar gleich direkt mit den Direct X Fehler ab.

Was bitte haben die da für nen Müll Programiert? Aber ich Wette da hat auch wieder N-Vidia die Finger mit im Spiel, der Fehler scheint ja nur bei ATI/AMD Grafikkarten aufzutreten.

Mein System ist ein AMD Phenom II X4 965 mit dem ASUS M4A79 Deluxe, 8 GB DDR 2 1066 RAM von Corsair und nerASUS ATI Radeon HD 6970 Direct CU II. Betriebsystem ist Windows 10 Professional 64 Bit.

Treiber sind alle Up to Date, weil ich mein OS vor Knapp 2 Wochen komplett frisch und neu Aufgesetzt habe.

Hat noch irgendwer nen Lösungsansatz für mich Parat? Ich will das Geld nicht zum Fenster rausgeschmissen haben. Immerhin habe ich die Boxed Version und in nem Origin Sale auch noch den Digital Deluxe DLC gekauft.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2016)

Hardware zu low:

Need for Speed - Hier die Systemanforderungen und die unterstutzten Lenkrader - GameStar

Immer gleich das Game zu verteufeln is nich die feine Art zumal es sich um kein generelles Problem handelt...


----------



## DARPA (23. Dezember 2016)

Hab die letzten Wochen sehr intensiv NfS gezockt, normalerweise ohne Probleme.
Aber gestern war irgendwie der Wurm drin, bin mehrmals zum Desktop gecrasht, einmal auch mit DX Error. Keine Ahnung was da los war.
GPU = 980Ti


----------



## Freeak (25. Dezember 2016)

Oh ja klar. Hmm Hardware zu Low. Bestimmt. Es mag zwar sein das mein PC nicht mehr Knackfrisch ist, aber eine Lahme Gurke ist er garantiert nicht.
Denn es sollte ja dennoch möglich sein wenigstens mit reduzierten details auch mit meienr hardware Spielen zu können. Denn Selbst GTA V läuft bei mir ja auch in 1920x1080 mit recht hohen Deteails.

Zudem bekomme ich ja nen DX Error, Und gestartet ist der Titel Anfangs ja auch, nur jetzt Crasht NFS ja gleich nach dem Starten, nachdem ich die Sachen hier aus dem Fred Ausprobiert habe.

Zudem konnte ich ja auch zu Athlon XP-Zeiten, auch mit Einschränkungen in der Hardware, Aktuellere Titel Spielen. Wie FarCry, GTA 3, Mafia etc. (hatte Damals nen Athon XP 3000+ mit ner 9700 Pro und 512 MB Ram). Und es Lief alles, selbst wenn ich nicht alle Regler auf Maximum Schrauben konnte.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Dezember 2016)

Und trotzdem erreichst nichmal minimum Specs da kannst machen was willst


----------



## Freeak (4. Januar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem erreichst nichmal minimum Specs da kannst machen was willst



WTF!?! Mutierst du gerade zum Troll und willst mich Veräppeln?

Minimale Voraussetzungen für 720p30 auf niedrigen Einstellungen: 

 *Betriebssystem:* 64-Bit Windows 7 oder neuer -> bei mir *Windows 10 Professional 64 Bit*


 *Prozessor:* Intel Core i3-4130 oder gleichwertig mit 4 Hardware-Threads -> bei mir Kann ich mit OC noch auf jeden fall was Rauskitzeln  Phenom II X4 965 ist Frei im Multiplikator


 *Speicher:* 6 GB RAM -> bei mir *8GB DDR2 1066*


 *Grafikkarte:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2 GB, AMD Radeon HD 7850 2 GB oder gleichwertige DX11-kompatible GPU mit 2 GB Speicher -> bei mir *Die 6970 ist nur minimal Schlechter als wie die 750 TI, und 2GB VRAM hat die auch.*


 *Festplatte:* 30 GB freier Speicherplatz -> bei mir *Ich glaube das bedarf keines Kommentars* 

Also ich glaube ich konnte deine Argumentation etwas entkräften.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2017)

Intel Core i3-4130 gleichwertig wie der Museumsreife Phenom 2 lol 

Da brauch man gar nix mehr zu sagen. Viel Glück noch bei der Problemsuche.


----------



## Freeak (6. Januar 2017)

Ja, dann Google halt man nach Benchmark Phenom II X4 965 und Intel Core I3 4130.

Und der I3 ist immerhin "nur" ein 2 Kern Prozessor und meiner ein 4 Kerner. Lediglich die integrierte Grafikeinheit ist ein wirklich Signifikanter Unterschied.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freeak (11. Januar 2017)

Ja Eben genau das kenne ich auch. Und kannst du auch Lesen was dort Steht? Ja? Da steht *SINGLECORE, *ich habe allerdings nen Quadcore, und NFS ist 2015/2016 Erschienen, und daher "vermutlich" eher auf Merkernprozessoren Optimiert.


----------



## TrEbAl_ (22. Februar 2017)

Das ist so das die meisten Grafikkarten DX 11 nur unterstüzen aber NFS brauch DX12 probiere es mal mit DX11


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Februar 2017)

TrEbAl_ schrieb:


> Das ist so das die meisten Grafikkarten DX 11 nur unterstüzen aber NFS brauch DX12 probiere es mal mit DX11



Auf was für Kräutern bistn du? NFS 2016 hat keine DX12 Unterstützung.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2017)

Und wenn würde es ab der alten GTX4xx problemlos mit DX12 laufen...


----------



## Monzy82 (21. Juli 2017)

hallo habe mir heute das spiel geholt und habe den DX ERROR wie am anfang beschrieben gibt es mittlerweile eine lösung ?

CPU: i7 6700K
GPU: NVIDIA GTX TITAN X
RAM: 32GB DDR4


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Juli 2017)

Update auf neusten Grafiktreiber und das Deaktivieren von Origin-Ingame hast du schon probiert?


----------



## Monzy82 (21. Juli 2017)

ja habe ich gerade keine änderung


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Juli 2017)

Dann für mal eine Reparatur vom Spiel durch.


----------

